# Are Passenger Ratings Being Delayed?



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

I've handed out a host of one-stars in the past week, as well as a two, three, and four, and my own driver rating has yet to be nicked. In the past I understood that a 1-star rating was M.A.D. but I allowed my conscience to win out over my ego. Lately it appears I can have my cake and eat it too!

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

No but they don't see your rating till they rate you or so Uber says


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

That's interesting. I'd always been under the impression that _we _were at this disadvantage, but that pax enjoyed retaliatory privileges.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Like I said that's what Uber says. Don't know if it's true I read it on here some place.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

I continue to see very little movement in my rating from day-to-day and I continue to hand out a panoply of sub-prime ratings myself. I wonder whether Uber is now bundling. Perhaps not letting the rating change in real-time, but waiting a week or so to do it, all the while aggregating all the ratings from the past 7 days. If that's the case I could easily go from a 4.84 to a 4.69. And if that _is _the case, then Uber is clearly trying to discourage drivers from posting unfavorable passenger ratings, as most drivers will not enjoy that kind of suspense.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

This says it all...










That said, there are only two types of trips...

GOOD and BAD

If I made enough money and would drive that person again, I throw them 5*

If the passenger was an asshole, if it was a minimum fare, or when you don't want to take the person again, send them a 1*.

FWIW, approx 60% of my passengers get 1*


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Informative and nasty simultaneously


----------



## Edmuber (May 1, 2019)

I just found out that a rider can go back and change their rating even after they have rated you.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Probably bad source, but not unequivocally


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> This says it all...
> 
> View attachment 330524
> 
> ...


Isn't that kinda extreme?

I have only given out two 1* in over 400 rides.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Isn't that kinda extreme?
> 
> I have only given out two 1* in over 400 rides.


Yeah, normally if a rider is that bad I boot their a$$ out way before completing the trip. I've given two. One to a husband that was being abusive to his (very attractive) wife, and another to a dude that was with a couple of other guys heading to an Insane clown posse concert. Thought about booting both, but it was early in my rideshare days and didn't know enough to do it.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

I've rode a couple of Uber trips and my rider's rating didn't increase or drop, but froze.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Isn't that kinda extreme?
> 
> I have only given out two 1* in over 400 rides.


Why do you drive rideshare?

If you're like me, you do it to make money. To maximize my profits, I need to weed out the non-productive riders who are wasting my time. Uber and Lyft refuse to allow us a way to filter out the non-productive riders, so we need to use the resources we do have available to filter the bad trips out.

If you catch the same daily minimum fare rider, what do you do? Do you eat the loss and waste your time everyday, or do you weed them out and pickup someone else? I choose to weed them out and move on to a productive rider. I give all minimum and non-productive riders 1* and I never have to lose money driving them again. What are your options? Drive them everyday, lose money, give them a 4* and rinse/repeat? You're hurting them more than giving them a one time 1*.

It's a rating. You rate based on the factors that are important to you. I rate based on profitability, which is important to me. My rating isn't meant to be malicious, my rating is simply used as a tool, since Uber/Lyft refuse to give us that tool.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I 1-starred a girl yesterday and didn't see any dings in my ratings this morning so I assumed I was safe. I rechecked the rating this afternoon and saw the 2-star had appeared.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Alloverthemap said:


> I've handed out a host of one-stars in the past week, as well as a two, three, and four, and my own driver rating has yet to be nicked. In the past I understood that a 1-star rating was M.A.D. but I allowed my conscience to win out over my ego. Lately it appears I can have my cake and eat it too!
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Your rating is adjusted by Uber and Lyft


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

UberXking said:


> Your rating is adjusted by Uber and Lyft


I know there must be some hidden message there, but I'll be darned if I can suss it out.


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> No but they don't see your rating till they rate you or so Uber says


Yeah but what about after they rate you and they see their ratings drop, they can still change your rating. From what I know (as a rider as well), pax can change last rating up to six months after. So does this mean pax doesn't see their ratings until after 6 months? Because if that's not the case, then they can always rate and then change their ratings after they see their ratings drop.


----------

